
Building a remote-native company or dev team? Keep these 3 points in mind - sahilz79
https://fourthact.co/big3/
======
tonicb
Thanks for sharing and some good insights in there.

I actually had never heard of thehtime.com - so this was definitely a new
discovery for me.

~~~
sahilz79
I hadn't either - came across it randomly on Twitter and then saw it a few
months later on Product Hunt - coordinating time zones with a remote team can
be a huge challenge!

